# Having A DAY



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 21, 2022)

Sometimes everything comes all at once. I missed the hypo alarms last night as I was really tired after all the heat. I’ve never missed alarms before (my husband sleeps through most of them) so had enormous guilt this morning. We have both the follow alarms and sugar mate phones but I missed 2 calls and a text plus the follow alarms. Kid was fine. He was awake still (at 1am ) and dealt with it on his own without any problems. He could have come to wake me if he needed etc etc but I still feel a bit thrown by it. 

Then I was unloading the laundry from the machine and found a G6 transmitter in there  and panicked and ran upstairs to grab his arm and check he still had his current one on. He did.  He’s fine. We’ve been getting readings all morning but I still had that moment of terror. 

And now his cannula is leaking so we need to do a pump change. 

He’s fine. I know there’s no problem but it just feels like A LOT today. I know I’m still really exhausted as I don’t deal with heat at all well and this heatwave has really battered me. I will be fine, he will be fine. But just putting this on here to show solidarity with other parents and carers. This is the sort of thing we deal with and sometimes it’s really hard.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 21, 2022)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Sometimes everything comes all at once. I missed the hypo alarms last night as I was really tired after all the heat. I’ve never missed alarms before (my husband sleeps through most of them) so had enormous guilt this morning. We have both the follow alarms and sugar mate phones but I missed 2 calls and a text plus the follow alarms. Kid was fine. He was awake still (at 1am ) and dealt with it on his own without any problems. He could have come to wake me if he needed etc etc but I still feel a bit thrown by it.
> 
> Then I was unloading the laundry from the machine and found a G6 transmitter in there  and panicked and ran upstairs to grab his arm and check he still had his current one on. He did.  He’s fine. We’ve been getting readings all morning but I still had that moment of terror.
> 
> ...


Some days it all feels like too much.  Often just one more thing tips us over, so pleased that you came on here and told us.

As you said he dealt with things himself and didn’t feel he needed to ask for help. That‘s good, so no need to feel bad about missing the alarms.  You now know the whereabouts of both transmitters.  One in his arm and the spare. Changing cannula more often in this heat may be a good thing.

Well done on managing all that is involved in helping him and supporting him, and it is no wonder that it feels too much at times. I think of it as I have a ‘coping cup’ and sometimes there is room for an extra bit of stuff to do, but sometimes it is one too many and the cup overflows (ie I have a good cry)
It is good to have people to share this all with.
Take care.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 21, 2022)

And we round out the day with a hypo of 1.9 

Thankfully dealt with quickly and he’s now got the munchies so is eating toast in bed 

Oh and we also had lots of sensor errors earlier. It’s been of day of whatever can go wrong will go wrong. I suspect he wasn’t drinking as much now it’s less hot as once he’d had a drink the sensor behaved. 

Tomorrow will hopefully be less of everything.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 22, 2022)

Ack! Really sorry you’ve been through the mill with his diabetes, and with everything going wrong all at once. Blargh!

Never rains but it pours eh?! 

Well done for hanging in there and keeping all those plates spinning at once.

Hope today has been a relative ‘day off’.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 23, 2022)

We’ve now had the new dexcom sensor playing silly buggers all night just to add to the mix. I suspect it’s not getting great fluid because he placed it a bit low on his arm. If it doesn’t settle down I’ll get him to put a new one on and get it replaced as faulty. It means he’s been yo-yoing all night and kept going hypo although I don’t know how true they were as I only did a finger prick for one to check he was coming back up again as the sensor was showing him continuing to go down despite treatment and by that stage the finger prick was very safely above hypo. I slept through the first hypo but he dealt with that himself but I was awake for the rest and had to wake him. I’ve changed my sugarmate ringtone to something louder and will see if that stops me sleeping through even if I’m deeply asleep. 

We have clinic on Thursday so will get them to check all the pump data to see if basal needs tweaks etc and we’ll try and find some solutions for some of the issues we’ve been having with cannula failures etc.


----------

